# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Взломана страница Марка Цукерберга в Facebook

## CyberWriter

Аккаунт основателя социальной сети Facebook подвергся хакерской атаке. Взломщики разместили от имени М.Цукерберга сообщение следующего содержания: "Дадим волю хакерам: если Facebook нуждается в деньгах, вместо того, чтобы обращаться в банки, почему бы не позволить пользователям инвестировать в Facebook? Почему бы не трансформировать Facebook в "социальный бизнес", так, как это описывал нобелевский лауреат Мухаммад Юнус? Что вы думаете на этот счет?".Читать далее

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## antanta

> Взломана страница Марка...


 Именно так отображается заголовок в списке тем. Уфф, чуть до инфаркта не довели... Я уж думал, что Руссиновича ломанули. Как Митник Шимомуру, ага. Ну нельзя же так. Руссинович - наше всё!

----------


## Iron Monk

Первая мысль - один в один.

----------

